# Raspberry Hop Flavor



## splitice (7/12/19)

Just trying a Jam Donuts IPA (Tiny Rebel) that a mate brought over.

Curiously the ingredients doesn't list raspberries, only hops. Any idea as to the hop variety. The raspberry flavor really comes out.... just like a jam donut.


----------



## fdsaasdf (7/12/19)

I thought the Tiny Rebel pump up the jam / jam donut beers all had artificial flavours added that are typically used in the baking of jam donuts... Can't see an ingredient list on the website though


----------



## splitice (7/12/19)

fdsaasdf that would make sense, but it's not listed in ingredients (nor is "flavors")


----------



## Cstew (7/12/19)

Barbe rouge hops are supposed to have raspberry flavour, I've not used them though.


----------



## splitice (7/12/19)

Thinking about it what about Topaz hops?


----------



## splitice (7/12/19)

Actually not topaz, it's close but. And delicious (I had a beer with Topaz on hand).


----------



## MHB (7/12/19)

People say Bramling Cross has a Blackberry flavour, haven't really noticed it personally but might be worth a look.

The rules for what they have to list on beer ingredients are I think a bit different to most other food/beverages. I know Rogue use lots of non traditional ingredients, they make some interesting flavoured brews, whether its really brewing is going to be a matter of personal opinion. Not really on my bucket list to turn out peanut butter raspberry doughnut breakfast beer but what ever works for you.
Mark


----------



## splitice (7/12/19)

@MHB any easily digestable source on what has to be listed?

I understand the addition of various additives under the "& flavors" ingredients but without that is it actually allowed to exclude anything?


----------



## MHB (7/12/19)

Like I said, at one time Beer had some exemptions from the usual laws.
Things like Isinglass that don't stay in the beer but are added in the process, we don't have to state "Fish Guts" or upset vegans even if its used.
It was ANZ Standard 2.7.1 but I think that's defunct, you might need to do some googling.
Mark


----------



## gaijin (8/12/19)

I don't know of any hops with raspberry in the descriptors other than enigma, which I've put a slug of in an Xmas Amber yesterday. I'll report back in here if there's tonnes of raspberry aroma, but I doubt it.

I reckon there's something like this in it https://hoppydaysbrewingsupplies.com.au/product/mangrove-jacks-cherry-flavour-boost-new/. I know it's not cherry, but you get the idea. I haven't used it before, but next time I do a fruit wit, I'll be using it rather than 4kg of smashed frozen cherries - just takes too much effort.


----------



## splitice (10/12/19)

Thanks everyone for your feedback. I think I'm going to try Topaz this time around as it's easily obtainable.

For the record I'm actually working on a choc lamington ale. Styled like a brown ale (think similar to Quiet Deeds Lamington Ale).

@MHB it appears you are right with alcoholic beverages being exempt from ingredient labeling laws. So there is likely additives.

For anyone interested I've attached an in-development version of the recipe. I might tweak it a bit yet (for example I'm unsure about the caramalt). I haven't ever made a beer this low IBU or used topaz so I might be under / over using. I am a bit dubious of the reported IBU however with the large amount of chocmalt I don't want to over bitter.

Fermentables (6.6 kg)
1.8 kg - Pale Ale Finest Maris Otter 5 EBC (2...
1.5 kg - Munich Malt 39.5 EBC (22.7%)
1.5 kg - Pilsner Malt 3.8 EBC (22.7%)
500 g - Carapils/Carafoam 3.9 EBC (7.6%)
500 g - Wheat Malt 4.8 EBC (7.6%)
350 g - Chocolate Malt 1185 EBC (5.3%)
250 g - Caramalt 36 EBC (3.8%)
200 g - Oats, Flaked 2 EBC (3%)

Hops (155 g)
30 min - 10 g - Topaz - 18.5% (13 IBU)

Hop Stand
15 min hopstand @ 80 °C
15 min 80 °C - 30 g - Topaz - 18.5% (6 IBU)

Dry Hops
4 days - 115 g - Topaz - 18.5%

Miscellaneous
Primary - 350 g - Shredded Coconut

Yeast
1 pkg - White Labs English Ale WLP002

Mash Profile
Low fermentability plus mash out
70 °C - 60 min - Temperature
75 °C - 10 min - Mash Out


----------



## MHB (10/12/19)

That's a lot of information, and its totally useless without the targets.
How much you are making (Volume) your target OG (efficiency) and a few other things are pretty important if you want anything like sensible feedback.

Personally I wouldn't use Coconut or Chocolate nibs (coco powder.... whatever) in a beer. they both contain lots of fats that are murder on head retention.
The flavours sold in HBS's for flavouring alcohol are good in that they are fat free and fully soluble. I like the Prestige flavours where you can find one that will do what you want, I know they do a brilliant Raspberry Liquor (Hallon) avoid the vodka flavour use the ones called fruity shot, likewise their Cream de Cacao, tastes just like the chocolate flavour in Youngs Double Chocolate.

Have brought a Coconut flavour from a food supplier, again make sure that its fully water soluble there is also an extract that isn't and which will kill head on beer.
Mark


----------



## splitice (10/12/19)

I'll attach it instead.


----------



## MHB (10/12/19)

Only 60% AA, going to be very sweet, and your right I would be thinking along the more IBU's line with that sort of FG.
Probably somewhere around 30-35 IBU would I think be a minimum, unless you are going to leave it for a long time or want a dessert beer.
Mark


----------



## gaijin (30/12/19)

Just in case anyone was hanging out on Enigma hops descriptors, I wouldn't count on raspberry. I got spice and melon, but not unsurprisingly, it's hard to pin down the flavour hence the name.


----------



## splitice (31/12/19)

Topaz didnt give me much Raspberry unfortunately. I'll be trying again however with a tweaked recipe.


----------

